# REN Skincare



## euphrosyne_rose (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried this brand? I go to Sephora probably at least once every 2 weeks b/c I'm becoming a skin care junkie and was looking at some stuff that had AHA's in it when I came across the REN line. I've eyeballed it quite a few times but on my last trip I got the Frankincense Revitalizing Night Cream as my freebie and so far I freakin' love it!! If you've ready any of my other posts where I vent about my skin, I have tried everything from Aveeno to Cetaphil to Korres to Philosophy and I still like the Philosophy stuff but still wanted to try a few new things to have as backups. I've been between a regiment of Philosophy Purity mixed with the Microdelivery wash and Murad's Pomegranate SPF 15 Oil Free and am having good results but since I threw in trying the REN night cream, it seems like things are going just as well. I've been curious about their other products so today I got the kit they had at Sephora for sensitive skin. I tried searching on here to see if anyone had posted anything about this line and didn't see anything. In a way I'm hesitant to try something else since the Philosophy/Murad combo seems to agree with me but since I love the night cream so much I thought I'd give a few other things a try. The kit was only $33 and it came with 5 trial size products. 

Has anyone tried this line or heard anything about it??


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 29, 2010)

I've used the following REN products:

Omega 3 Night Repair Serum (my fave out of the items I tried - it's oil-based, but you need only a couple of drops and makes the skin feel great)

Frankincense Revitalising Night Cream - I thought it felt nice, but did not think it was better than an average moisturizer

Mayblossom Balancing Cleansing Gel - a decent gel cleanser, but for the price, was not blown away by it

I think the line is very nice and I like the overall concept, but the products I tried did not compell me to repurchase.


----------



## Lalai (Aug 10, 2010)

I think REN is great if you're picky about the ingredients in your skin care products. They don't contain mineral oils, silicones etc and the INCI lists are so easy to understand since they don't contain any weird ingredients. The range is a little pricey, but you can buy them for a decent price at their website. 

I'd definitely recommend buying a travel set/trial kit first before splashing out on the products because you might not like some of them. My favourites so far are the glygolactic mask and francincense night cream. I didn't like the body lotions too much because they were difficult to squeeze out from the bottle and honestly not that great. Also the omega 3 serum and brightening eye cream weren't anything special, so I'd say you can skip those.

The sample kit lasts for quite some time, too, as I've used a tube of the peeling mask for about 6 months or more! Like any other cosmetics line, it's not going to do any miracles if you have your skin care regimen sorted out but they do have some great products that'll make your skin feel relaxed and happy.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Aug 10, 2010)

I liked the Frankincense Revitalising Night Cream initially. It definitely made my face very even in tone. What I didn't like is that it wasn't extremely moisturizing and it made the lines on my forehead more pronounced. Here's a FOTD that made me finally discontinue its use Pretty as Peaches: FOTD MAC In the Groove Look #2
You can just see that my forehead became a liney mess. My skin tends to be normal yet dry in the winter. My husband also hated the smell of it. Such a shame since it was so promising. 

I really like their cleansers though. The milk one for dry skin is amazing!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_I liked the Frankincense Revitalising Night Cream initially. It definitely made my face very even in tone. What I didn't like is that it wasn't extremely moisturizing and it made the lines on my forehead more pronounced. Here's a FOTD that made me finally discontinue its use Pretty as Peaches: FOTD MAC In the Groove Look #2
You can just see that my forehead became a liney mess. My skin tends to be normal yet dry in the winter. My husband also hated the smell of it. Such a shame since it was so promising. 

I really like their cleansers though. The milk one for dry skin is amazing!_

 
That's funny you mention the Frankincense started drying you out b/c after the first couple of weeks of using it, I thought possibly it was drying me out as well, but not badly. I had actually bought the kit at Sephora for sensitive skin and was close to being out of my Frankincense so I did go buy the full size. I only got it though b/c finally it seemed like the little bit of dryness I was experiencing had disappeared. I also noticed that all the little annoying bumps that I couldn't seem to get rid of before were gone!

The cleanser in that kit was nice but it didn't get all the makeup off so I've stayed with my Philosophy Purity and so far that combo seems to be working well for me. I don't notice any dryness any longer and my skin seems smoother and more even. If there has been any difference in the lines on my forehead and around my mouth (not bad to begin with) then it's minor. I'm curious about trying a few other things but I would definitely buy a kit first since it is quite a commitment to buy a full size! I also seem to be dryer in the winter so I'm sure once the cooler weather sets in I'll need to try a different moisturizer in the line.

Before REN, I had tried so many different moisturizers and just wasn't completely happy with most of them so I'm sticking with this one!


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 12, 2010)

I've tried and enjoyed the: 

Omega 3 Night Repair Serum, and the Frankincense Revitalising Night Cream. I was at my wits end due to severely dry skin (I actually had scaly patches of dry skin on my upper lip, etc) and went to Sephora the SA recommended this combination. It really worked! I also liked the way my face looked/felt in the morning. 

After it got better and I finished my product I haven't repurchased solely due to the price and that my scaly skin went away and right now I'm loving my Cerave Moisturizer.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm almost down to the last bit in my full size Frankincense night cream and the past week and half or so I've noticed that my skin isn't doing quite as well as it was. I don't know whether to attribute this to the moisturizer or to the fact that I'm not taking quite as much of the steroid for my Crohn's as I had been previously. I'm curious about some of their other moisturizers but am waiting to see more feedback about them. Anyone?


----------



## Lalai (Oct 25, 2010)

euphrosyne_rose said:


> I'm curious about some of their other moisturizers but am waiting to see more feedback about them. Anyone?



 	I've tried the rose moisturiser and I guess it'd be good for dryer skin types but for me it wasn't all that great. It somehow made my skin feel like it was sweating - maybe it just didn't absorb all that well? My skin wasn't even too oily from the t-zone back then.  I'd like to try the mattifying moisturiser for oily skin, though.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 25, 2010)

I think REN is terrible. Almost all products are filled with highly fragrant plant oils that can irritate the hell out of your skin. The body wash with roses is almost only perfume oils. You definitely has to stay away if you have sensitive skin or have problems with perfume.


----------

